# Pflanztaschen selber machen



## froggel11 (31. Mai 2020)

Ich möchte mir Pflanztaschen aus Vlies selber machen.Hat jemand einen Tipp wie das am einfachsten geht?Ich wollte welche nähen aber ich weiß nicht womit.Normales Garn wird sich ja irgendwann auflösen.


----------



## troll20 (31. Mai 2020)

Angelsehne und vom Sattler so eine gebogene Nadel, würde ich versuchen 
https://www.amazon.de/Nadeln-SET-ge...t=&hvlocphy=9043209&hvtargid=pla-701410459578


----------



## samorai (31. Mai 2020)

Mache auch meine Kescher mit Angelsehne ganz, nur die Nadel brauche ich nicht, die Löcher sind schon drin.


----------



## froggel11 (31. Mai 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Mache auch meine Kescher mit Angelsehne ganz, nur die Nadel brauche ich nicht, die Löcher sind schon drin.


Man kann damit also auch Knoten machen?


----------



## samorai (31. Mai 2020)

Jepp, mit einer kleinen Spitzzange geht es besser.


----------



## teichinteressent (31. Mai 2020)

> Normales Garn wird sich ja irgendwann auflösen.


Ist dein Wasser so aggresiv? Irgendwann ja. 20, 30 oder 40 Jahre. 

Mein Pflanztaschen sind ab Werk auch mit normalen Faden genäht. Ich würde allerdings klassischen Sternchenzwirn nehmen. So es so etwas noch gibt. Statt einer Naht dann zwei.


----------



## froggel11 (1. Juni 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Ist dein Wasser so aggresiv? Irgendwann ja. 20, 30 oder 40 Jahre.
> 
> Mein Pflanztaschen sind ab Werk auch mit normalen Faden genäht. Ich würde allerdings klassischen Sternchenzwirn nehmen. So es so etwas noch gibt. Statt einer Naht dann zwei.


Super,dann mache ich das auch.Gut,dass ich noch nichts bestellt habe.Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Lion (1. Juni 2020)

froggel11 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir Pflanztaschen aus Vlies selber machen.Hat jemand einen Tipp wie das am einfachsten geht?Ich wollte welche nähen aber ich weiß nicht.



hallo froggel11,

lässt sich das Vlies nicht einfach kleben ?
Patex oder .........

VG. Léon


----------



## froggel11 (1. Juni 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo froggel11,
> 
> lässt sich das Vlies nicht einfach kleben ?
> Patex oder .........
> ...


Patex im Teich,ich weiß nicht ob das was ist.Wäre natürlich einfach aber ob das jetzt gut für den Teich ist....


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Juni 2020)

Angelschnur würde ich eher nicht nutzen......die soll sich auflösen im Wasser. Fals mal so ein großer Fisch die Schnur reißt.


----------



## froggel11 (2. Juni 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Angelschnur würde ich eher nicht nutzen......die soll sich auflösen im Wasser. Fals mal so ein großer Fisch die Schnur reißt.


Ich werde das mit normalen Nähgarn versuchen.Was einfacheres wäre mir zwar lieber aber scheint die beste Lösung zu sein.


----------



## teichinteressent (2. Juni 2020)

Was ist denn einfacher als Nähgarn?
Warte, tackern wäre einfacher.


----------



## froggel11 (2. Juni 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Was ist denn einfacher als Nähgarn?
> Warte, tackern wäre einfacher.


Würde ich sogar machen wenn das gehen würde .Ich brauche die Taschen für mehrere Meter und nähen ist jetzt nicht so meins


----------



## troll20 (2. Juni 2020)

Na dann such schon mal Edelstahl Klammern


----------



## Anja W. (2. Juni 2020)

Die Idee zu tackern finde ich klasse. Ich habe bisher interessiert mitgelesen, da ich auch Pflanztaschen brauche.
Passende Edelstahlheftklammern gibt es bei hier:
https://www.amazon.de/Rapid-2485830...FE7Z0NC3R4A&psc=1&refRID=S65H2JRPFFE7Z0NC3R4A
Woanders habe ich beim kurzen Blick leider nur die 6mm gefunden.


----------



## teichinteressent (2. Juni 2020)

Wie lang sollen denn die Klammern sein?
4 Lagen Stoff sind doch höchstens 2mm dick. Im Übrigen sind im Link auch 8mm zu sehen.
Die Klammern sind für Bürotacker, nicht für den Schlagtacker.


----------



## Anja W. (3. Juni 2020)

Ich hatte ja auch die Reste vom Nadelfilz im Kopf und wollte das Tackermonster aus dem Büro nehmen..


----------



## Christine (4. Juni 2020)

Nylonfaden und ne dicke Stopfnadel. Du musst ja keinen Schönheitswettbewerb gewinnen und die Stiche können auch recht groß sein. Hauptsache ordentlich verknoten. Wenn das Vlies nicht zu dick ist, kann man es auch unter die Nähmaschine legen. Dann normales Polyestergarn und große Stichweite.


----------



## Lion (5. Juni 2020)

Christine schrieb:


> Nylonfaden und ne dicke Stopfnadel. Du musst ja keinen Schönheitswettbewerb gewinnen .



hallo Christine,
die Fische können schon die Pflanztaschen sehen und da sollte es doch gut aussehen oder ?

Léon


----------

